# NYC Game Starts



## Luke Planewalker (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking for a casual, exciting game?  I will be DMing a new campaign on weekends, beginning on a once monthly schedule.  I have a couple campaign ideas, but will not choose any for sure until I get a group together.  We will be using 3.5 rules; new players and old-timers alike are welcome.

Contact: Not_My_Father@yahoo.com


----------

